# New Improved Self-weeding transfer paper from China!



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I tried some, and yes it does work better on t-shirts than the "0LD" formula that was circulating a few months ago. BUT... I wasn't putting it on thsirts! a product that did not work well for cotton tshirts worked great for nylon flags! I started making them and they were selling great but now they went and changed the formula and my business is down until I find something else... well back to square one! 

I think I am going to try image clip but that means buying a new printer  Has anybody here tried imageclip on sprort nylon?

Does anybody happen to have some of the self-weeding paper from the batch circulating a few months ago they would like to sell or maybe trade for the "new" formula that works better on tshirts? Even a few sheets would get me by until I can figure out a new process...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> Well I tried some, and yes it does work better on t-shirts than the "0LD" formula that was circulating a few months ago. BUT... I wasn't putting it on thsirts! a product that did not work well for cotton tshirts worked great for nylon flags! I started making them and they were selling great but now they went and changed the formula and my business is down until I find something else... well back to square one!
> 
> I think I am going to try image clip but that means buying a new printer  Has anybody here tried imageclip on sprort nylon?
> 
> Does anybody happen to have some of the self-weeding paper from the batch circulating a few months ago they would like to sell or maybe trade for the "new" formula that works better on tshirts? Even a few sheets would get me by until I can figure out a new process...


I use Imageclip on cotton and cotton blend. I suggested to some user using 100% polyetser shirt to press the transfer as normally done but do not peel the transfer, let it cool down so that the polymer will set and adhere then press it again for 3 seconds then hot peel immediately. The result is positive.

I notice your sample flag has a bit of gradient. Imageclip does not work very well with gradient and light pastel color design.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I ordered some imageclip from coastal to try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> I ordered some imageclip from coastal to try. Thanks for the tip.


You are welcome.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I am getting some of this new paper to test I will let every one know how it goes with the new paper.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks to all the great info on here I went to a local screen printer who makes plastisol transfers and he gave me a sample to try on the nylon. What a relief, it worked great! Actually I think I will like them better than the self weeding paper. 

Still waiting for my order of imageclip to try. I emailed Neenah paper the maker of imageclip and they were only happy to help, one of their techs called me and was really helpful and full of tips even though they have never tried it on flag nylon. 

Thanks to all the forum members who share their wealth of info!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Cathy glad to here that you find A way to keep doing them hope every thing works out for you


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok got the paper today and it works this time! I did have some problems at first but was able to get working. I did sud dye ink and pigment ink only in black. Can you tell me what is what? Here are the pics and no have not wash them yet. and yes I would use this" NO POLYMER BOX" and I will see what hapens after washing before I would sell shirts using this.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is anther one with pigment ink


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

What shirts did you use?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

100 PERCENT COTTON!! yahoooo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't go by the instruction it wont work if you do it that way. And I would tell every one to get Tee-Pad from Tee Square It and see if he can do 8"x11" you will need this or make your on pad.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm glad it worked for you! You will have to fill us in on how to do it and make it really work. I only tried a couple of times and had just ok results on tshirts but then I am not a tshirt expert, only play around with them from time to time.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I am not expert I just love making printed T-shirts.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok after you had such good luck I thought, Why not just try one more time  
and well Like you said the tsirts work way better, this was just my first try on 50/50 using a tee pad but by following all of the other directions included with the paper. I'm sure with a little tweeking it would turn out really good and with factory pigment durabrite ink too not the sublimation that is suggested!









Well the sad news was the flags turned out the same... the new formula looses all of its self weeding qualities on nylon, but as you can see the ink sticks very well! 
Even though the plastisol turned out to work good on stock designs I sure hope the imageclip will work for the custom designs that most people seem to want! Boy the mail can be slow when you are impatiently waiting!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

well you need to set the printer up for this and yes I to use pigment durabrite ink I think it worked better.
1.Heat press to 335F
2.Set pressure for press med to high
3.Set Printer up:Matte Paper=photo= Gamma 2.2
4.Place shirt press 10 seconds
5.Place pad at least 1/4 thick under the shirt where you are going to place transfer
6. Print transfer
7.Place as soon as it prints on the shirt and press for 10 seconds
8 Peel as soon as your press opens
9. Then press for 6 seconds

This is how I did it and it works.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi David,

Can you press one with gradient colors or maybe photo?

Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

it will not work like that it is for Logos, Words and Cartoon only.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is one that I did .


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> here is one that I did .


hi david, is that polymer ot the bottom? or is it a scorch mark? also is that with durabrite?

regards earl


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, please give us the new directions an how you are using this,also please tell me why the pads are being used!
,
thanks Sandy Jo


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

David are you using a Epson c88 printer? I noticed in the last picture that the exit tractors left a trail. I had that problem too and I solved it by first cleaning them with alcohol then putting a piece of packing tape around a very thin ruler and running through the rollers. with this paper i had to do that about every two pages, the surface stays very wet a and the transfer medium sticks to the rollers. Slightly annoying but solvable.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Sandy you need to read the post there is directions.

The Pads need to be size of the paper only! So it would be nice to have pad 8"x11" so you lift just the shirt up to the paper press better gives more Pressure to.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes same here I did Cathy it only did it with the Red ! and not the Black.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Earl Yes that is polymer. That was the first shirt I did and I did not peel fast and temp was way off to.
And yes Durabrite ink


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, this is not image clip we are talking about right? I would like to know where to purchase made in china self weeding paper . NO laser printer required? I did just purchase a laser for image clip. But have 4 other inkjets,, 
Thanks Sandy


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Cathy after looking at your pic have you over thought of using Vinyl for transfers I think that would work for your flags


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks I'll look into it some more, I thought of it when I first started making the flags but didn't peruse because I found the self weeding paper. Now you got me thinkin' again...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If you like I can do some for you as sample and send let me know


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow,this is a good news...maybe ill do a video again...lol


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ I would sell this paper! It is not as hard to use and it would be great for Logo,Words and cartoons the only thing is you need to lay down the ink with this it does work with dye sud ink but cost would be way up on it that is why I did the pigment ink on it lot cheaper and I feel it looks better.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Received my imageclip today and tested on the nylon flags. I think it will work very well as soon as I get the temperament of this paper down. It transfers very well but the polymer is sticking to the red sheet unevenly and even though the whole transfer sticks the color is a little uneven. I tried a variety of temps an pressures and got somewhat satisfactory results with the black only prints. The ones done on a color printer (imagistics) transfered well but the colors were washed out, I think that is due to the type of laser printer used. 

Anybody have any suggestions on making the polymer stick more even on the print to polymer press?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Cathy if you PM Infortun he would help you


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> Received my imageclip today and tested on the nylon flags. I think it will work very well as soon as I get the temperament of this paper down. It transfers very well but the polymer is sticking to the red sheet unevenly and even though the whole transfer sticks the color is a little uneven. I tried a variety of temps an pressures and got somewhat satisfactory results with the black only prints. The ones done on a color printer (imagistics) transfered well but the colors were washed out, I think that is due to the type of laser printer used.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions on making the polymer stick more even on the print to polymer press?


Cathy,

Try these:

Oki C8800n + Hotronix Draw + ImageClip = SWEET!!! - T-Shirt Forums

Oki C8800n + Hotronix Draw + ImageClip = SWEET!!! - Page 2 - T-Shirt Forums

I have been using medium pressure when pressing the two sheets since I posted those. I have noticed some changes with the new batch of Imageclip I have been getting lately.

Let me know if you need addtional assitance.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> ROQ I would sell this paper! It is not as hard to use and it would be great for Logo,Words and cartoons the only thing is you need to lay down the ink with this it does work with dye sud ink but cost would be way up on it that is why I did the pigment ink on it lot cheaper and I feel it looks better.


Did you put the shirts through the ringer(laundromat wash test) yet?

BTW how much did you pay for the paper?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes and they are still going good. I would sell this with no problems but know when selling you will see some wasted paper when new people use this it does take some time to get the hang of it like 4 papers that is what it was for me. And the cost to sell this and to make money it cost will over $230 to have 500 sheets ship here plus cost of paper I would say you would need to sell at $1.30 and it would only be good for Logo,words and cartoons so it would be hard to sell this all the time .


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Luis 
I may be getting new laser paper there is company that wants me to sell if they send samples I will need some tester would you do this if they send I will need 4 more people to if I get this.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Luis
> I may be getting new laser paper there is company that wants me to sell if they send samples I will need some tester would you do this if they send I will need 4 more people to if I get this.


i can test some for you if you need me.

regards earl


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Infortun, thanks The instructions worked perfectly the first time! But I only had one marginal copy made on an imagistics copier at work cause I don't have my own laser printer. Can't wait until tomorrow when I can print with a good printer...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Luis
> I may be getting new laser paper there is company that wants me to sell if they send samples I will need some tester would you do this if they send I will need 4 more people to if I get this.


I will be more than happy to join the test team. You have my address right?

Thank you for offering.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> Infortun, thanks The instructions worked perfectly the first time! But I only had one marginal copy made on an imagistics copier at work cause I don't have my own laser printer. Can't wait until tomorrow when I can print with a good printer...


Just curious, what brand printer are you getting?

Meantime you can have the transfer done at Kinko or office depot with color laser copier. Not sure how much they will charge.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

If I end up getting one I am looking at the refurbished oki from coastal, heard good things in posts about how good it works and that is what neenah recommended. I got copies from a copy place today and they used an imagistics, wasn't really impressed with the color or the black copy quality. I'm going to try a friends color copier tomorrow, can't remember the brand but their copy quality has always been very good. I'll let you know tomorrow their brand and results... I am in new waters here testing on nylon...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Earl and Luis let you know sone as I get it they are coming from Guadalajara Mexico 
and it is new company that was asking me to help set up testing for them .


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

cathy look here to Page not found


----------



## magicman39 (May 23, 2008)

I have today tried a self weeding transfer paper called KISSCUT with excellent result. I have yet to test its wash capabilities. Will post results when available. In the meantime details from The Transfer Press


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate to say this But kisscut sounds like the china paper but just some one making more money by telling you need to use there ink every thing Else is the same


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I've finally come to a conclusion... 
ImageClip is not for me, at least right now. Because... Yes I bought one of those CHEAP heat presses off of ebay and until now I could always work around its idiosyncrasies but ImageClip is just too temperature and pressure sensitive to overcome it's faults. BTW the image clip did not work well on the color nylon even when I got a perfect transfer the color of the fabric showed through too much except for black only print. And I was looking for a way to do customs in colors too...so I will wait for my vinyl cutter...

I absolutely LOVE the plastisol transfers done by Paramount Printing in Roseburg Oregon. He did everything possible to make sure I was happy and got my orders out fast! Dealing locally when possible is always good for your community...

Thanks all for your help and advice 

I'll probably be back when my vinyl cutter arrives for more of your knowledge...


----------



## magicman39 (May 23, 2008)

Hi Cathy,
Although my question is about kisscut selfweeding transfer paper, I already successfully print using viny and sublimation and the craft robo cutter. I use Target transfers when I need good reproduction and wear qualities. My present interest in kisscut is to see if it will compliment my present methods hence me trying out various tests. Good luck with your cutter when you get it.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom, quick question, when you say you use Target transfers for good reproduction and wear qualities, do you mean you use transfer paper that the store Target sells that they brand or is this some other type of paper?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not Tom but I think I was just looking at their site
Target Transfers


----------



## magicman39 (May 23, 2008)

Hi TM. 
Yes I am well pleased with transfers and fabric vinyl from target transfers. Target Transfers


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I have some samples to get out it is the china paper I have two people so far I am clearing out my messages and starting new. you will have to pay for shipping so PM me!

you will need to post what you think before and after washing and take pics good or bad just post!


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

OK now I'm happy   
I received my vinyl cutter and vinyl within minutes of each other about 2 hours ago and now I have my first flag printed with them.









Turned out WONDERFUL the pic does not do it justice! Thanks to all your help most of my questions were answered before the cutter even arrived, setup was a breeze!

Now I can't wait to play more....


----------



## Lowspark06 (Jun 2, 2008)

Newbie here...imageclip ahs been recommended to me as a way to get started without having to get into sublimation or plotter. I see where you recommended a specific type of ink but does this work with inkjet printer? I am only doing text simple text t-s with on light colored shirts.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Cathy 
I am very happy to here it all work out did you find it hard to cut or did the pics work for you with no problems can you tell me what program you use with your cutter.for I am going to change my program on my cutter dont like it wont cut lot of pics even when they are EPS files.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I finally figured out how to use the inkscape and converted all my .jpg's into .dfx
I got the little Craft Robo, It's all I needed for the flags and it's portable so I can take it to events and fairs... so I just use the robomaster program that came with it. Probably won't help you any it's specialized just for the robo. But so far I am very happy with it, now I just have to test different vinyls.
Has anybody else tested the inkjet paper I sent?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been sending them out. sent the last of them out today and I paid for shipping to so I hope they will post


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ryan imageclip is for laser printing not ink-jet....


----------



## teeshirtgnome (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I have been sending them out. sent the last of them out today and I paid for shipping to so I hope they will post


David,

I just received by sample today. I will post my test as soon as I get some more ink.

Thanks.


----------



## jespana (Jun 2, 2008)

That glue looking stuff around your graphic, how do you get rid of that? I am new to heat press and thats what I am going to. Does that have to do with the paper one uses, or the process one does?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless you are using a self weeding paper like ImageClip or the paper described in the start of this thread you have to cut off all of the areas with no print...weeding its called.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi Cathy
> I am very happy to here it all work out did you find it hard to cut or did the pics work for you with no problems can you tell me what program you use with your cutter.for I am going to change my program on my cutter dont like it wont cut lot of pics even when they are EPS files.


Hi Mrdavid can you send me some sample too.thanks


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ just PM you let me know


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok people I have been helping some one with the new china paper. And they sent 50 sheets when I asked if any one wanted to try there where no one know that I have found some people to test this every one wants it. Please I dont have any left and I can get more but it will cost the person that has this has all ready gave up 60 sheets. And I am not asking for any more for sampling so now you need to buy this and yes I have paid out some money to so I could get this out. If the person wants to sell they will let me know and I would pass the infore to you Thanks


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

aditudegear said:


> OK now I'm happy
> I received my vinyl cutter and vinyl within minutes of each other about 2 hours ago and now I have my first flag printed with them.
> 
> 
> ...


hi cathy, great job on your first try 
what vinyl did you use?

regards earl


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Hi David.....

I'm interested in knowing the following about your china paper.....
A) Does it work on both light & darks???
B) Can i "Buy" a 25 pk. to try myself???
C) What would the cost per sheet be???
D) How are orders placed??


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, Its a blast learning how to use this stuff! I find myself spending all my time designing new flags just so I can try it out! The only bummer now is that the only way I can get vinyl is by mail since I live in a small town 

I'm still waiting for orders from a couple of places. 

The flag above was made with Videoflex Extra from Coastal. I did think ahead enough to at least get one color of something to play with! Not sure it's the one for this application, just a little too heavy.

You will have fun learning how to use your cutter when you get it


----------



## jagojoli (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there 
I am new in this forum. I just got back from china and I brought some heat vinyl transfer and self weeding transfer paper. The problem that I have with this transfer paper is there is a yellow mark around the printed area. I tried to reduce the temprature but it still showed up. can anybody tell me how to solve this. tx
ps : I like to post a photo about the yellow mark that I am talking about but I do not know how.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> well you need to set the printer up for this and yes I to use pigment durabrite ink I think it worked better.
> 1.Heat press to 335F
> 2.Set pressure for press med to high
> 3.Set Printer up:Matte Paper=photo= Gamma 2.2
> ...


Follow the instructions above, He used an Epson printer, as suggested in the instructions for this paper. The t-pad works best if it is smaller than the paper edges, try to get it close to the same size as your design.

hope this helps


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

one more thing... it is important to prepress to get all of the moisture out of your T, but let it cool before you apply the transfer. And keep the paper in the package, moisture from the air will ruin it.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jagojoli said:


> Hi there
> I am new in this forum. I just got back from china and I brought some heat vinyl transfer and self weeding transfer paper. The problem that I have with this transfer paper is there is a yellow mark around the printed area. I tried to reduce the temprature but it still showed up. can anybody tell me how to solve this. tx
> ps : I like to post a photo about the yellow mark that I am talking about but I do not know how.


If you have the photo in a file you can upload with your reply. Right next to preview post there is a link on how to upload an image. It is worded as "Need to upload and Image?". Click on that and follow the instruction. Or click "Manage Attachments" button under "Additional Options" heading.

Make sure the file is not bigger than the file size limit of the file type.


----------



## jagojoli (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally I can upload the image.
can anybody tell me how can I solve the problem with the yellow around the image. I think it was a glue or something. TX


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jagojoli said:


> Finally I can upload the image.
> can anybody tell me how can I solve the problem with the yellow around the image. I think it was a glue or something. TX


That is called the carrier. Most of the time it is made of polymer. Not sure what is in the self weeding transfer paper. Anyway try lowering your temp. It can also be caused by moisture in the fabric. Since this type of transfer paper works with moisture in the ink to transfer the image to the fabric, moisture in the fabric can cause the carrier to transfer the same way.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have sampled this paper as well. It comes with a yellow film on the treated side. You print on the treated side and press. I find that the yellow "haze" is transfered onto the shirt after pressing. You can even see the yellow on the leftover paper as well. I have pics of this, will post tonight. I also found on my print that certain colors transfered perfectly, and others were "mottled"


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I just had to test again since I don't use this paper often but it turned out the same as always, no yellow residue left... I honestly believe it is moisture in the shirts or the paper. 

I store my paper in the plastic bags in a plastic tub with a moisture remover packet I bought from Home Depot. The tshirts I prepress a couple of times, you would be shocked how much moisture a "dry" tshirt can have in it. This tshirt pictured when prepressed the first time had droplets of water left over around the t-pad on the teflon sheet that I have on my bottom platen. I wiped it off and prepressed two more times until it was really dry.

As you can see the image did have a small spot that did not stick well on the lines next to the word gear... a higher saturation of ink is needed for fine lines like these and I was in a hurry and didn't change the settings. The settings and method used were exactly the same as the ones posted earlier in this thread.

Moisture is BAD news for this paper...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hi Cathy I will be posting some new shirts tonight. When I have some time just getting back in to things.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi david, good to see you back on deck again :0)

regards duke.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is one I just did there is problem with the moisture in the paper. I will bake some in the oven and see if that will help with the moisture will let you know .


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

I have recieved some of this from the supplier in China.
I am using Dye Sublimation ink .......finding it difficult to get a balance between enough pressure/heat to get a good image but too much pressure/heat leaves a yellow mark around the image.....

John


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> hi Cathy I will be posting some new shirts tonight. When I have some time just getting back in to things.


Good to see you back David!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow!nice image.Is this pigment ink or dye base ink?welcome back David!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Roq yes it is pigment ink I love some of the new pics that I just got in.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is one I just did today put paper in oven at 200 for 5 mins.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks good David. I see you changed your website and company name. I guess your moving in a new direction. I wish you good luck. ...JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ya here soon I will have store open and every one can see what I well be doing thanks.


----------



## terrasales (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you know where I purchase the paper in the United States?


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my first attempt with the Chinese self cutting paper and sublimation ink.......does putting the paper in the oven first to remove moisture make a big difference?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Removing the moisture is needed if there are spots of the transfer sticking where there is no ink. Drying out the paper and making sure your T is good and dry helps keep this from happening.

Transfers look great!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

John like the transfer it looks very nice.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi yea david, long time no see and speak as they say   
This tread is realy good and the info is great to boot.
Going to have to get some of this papper and try it out.
Hope you dont mind david but i`m going to send you a PM for some information regarding it as with been in the UK i might just order some from the main dealer.
Thanks to all for inputing their test results into the post as its great and very helpfull


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Question: Why is it called self-cutting / self weeding?

There is nothing to cut or weed if your doing it on light colored shirts. Now if it works on dark colors I'm all for it. Hate weeding vinyl and hand cutting dark opaque materials for tshirts.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

EkkoGraphics said:


> Question: Why is it called self-cutting / self weeding?
> 
> There is nothing to cut or weed if your doing it on light colored shirts. Now if it works on dark colors I'm all for it. Hate weeding vinyl and hand cutting dark opaque materials for tshirts.


It is called self weeding because there is not polymer window, around the image and unprinted areas of the image, which conventional inkjet transfers do. More or less the polymer is weeded out during the transfer process.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

ahhh, well I thought that might be why it was called that...but wasn't sure.
Ok, I want some, lol


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

EkkoGraphics said:


> ahhh, well I thought that might be why it was called that...but wasn't sure.
> Ok, I want some, lol


Send a PM to aditudegear.
She might still have some that you can buy from her. She does not use it on tshirts and it would not work on flag fabric that she uses. So she can't use it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Jim hope you got the PM I did send the web site I think you may get it cheaper over there the shipping kills us here.Can you let us know what you pay for shipping if you buy some.


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome paper. but i was wondering its no good for dark fabric? what do i do if i want to print on black?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Use Vinyl or get some plastisol transfer made sorry to tell you this but it don't work on black.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Mr David
Thanks m8 for the PM i did receive it 
I`ve been some what busy cleaning up some windows on a friends new shop as the previous shop owner had lots of vinyl on it and some parts were supper glued on 
Will let you know soon as going to check it out today, thanks again


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

supper glued dam I glad he not my friend LOL just joking I have been in spots like that before


----------



## Josywales (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I have been more of an observer than a poster. Learning from all the talented on this forum. 
A question I do have is the colour change I am getting with this self weeding paper. After several tests etc, just about everything seems good but the colour. All my colours have the yellow tinting them. So instead of a nice Black, I am getting a Olive Black and in general a drop in colour brightness. Has anyone testing or running this paper any ideas on how I can fix it. BTW, I am printing with Epson Durabrite inks. Any help appreciated.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

@ Mr David
Hi m8 sorry its took so long but was waiting for a reply from them and got my answer last night aswell as order confirmed.
Well as you say the postage is some what very very high but i suppose like most things now on the net and places the way the postage is now a day is high but its also a way of people making more money from us as most have business accounts.

For 50 sheets i was quoted they would be 5 cents each, then i would need a anti-hot sponge to put under the T-shirt for $3
Now i`m not sure how they have added it up as they have said the sheets A4 x 50 would be $25 and then the postage which they call expresss, would be $32
So in total they say will cost $60 which again is not adding up lol.
But saying all that i`ve just ordered my 50 sheets, but am going to ask if they combine postage and then i`ll get 100 sheets of A4.

So in total from US to UK it would be *60.00 US dollars = 30.37 British pounds sterling*
I know it would be a lot cheaper to send from UK to US as i have sent items many times.
Hope this helps in some way.

Jim


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to add to the above......
I`ve worked it out lol it is 50 cents a sheet not 5 cents lol sorry about that.
I`ve now asked if i order 500/1000 sheets what is the best price they can give, as you got to ask such things and be cheeky as they say lol
When ordering large orders you should get a discount as you are bulk buying and so there is no harm in asking, which i have just done


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: yellowing when transfered
Try going to your advanced settings in your printer and setting the yellow to -20 , this is a typical Epson Durabrite ink problem it tends to turn yellow when transfered

I set my magenta and cyan to + 5 also but it will take some testing as not all printers need the exact same settings.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

For them to ship here it cost half of what you pay for the paper and that is what kills the deal for me. I cant take and sell it for $1.75 to make any money with this $1.25 would be even hard to get. but I know some one would pay it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice shirt david,,  Congrats
Sandy jo


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Well david they replyed to me in regards to a large order, between 500 and 1000 sheets of A4
Well regretfully they did not drop a cent for such a large order, and if anything they wanted 5 times the postage cost which for that i can ship a car over from there lol
Well it seems it would be cheaper to fly over there and buy direct.
Very disapointed in the way they have upped the price if anything for such a large order, i would of thought it would of droped if anything.
Seems would be cheaper for me to get and buy from here in UK off other people selling it so might go down that rout.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think becaue of the shipping if you will purchase 500pcs A4 the price for shipping is to high. If you have account on UPS or fedex just call them and ask if you can used your account.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

That is what I did, I had them my UPS account and the shipping was $205.00 for the 500 sheets so my end cost was about .95 a sheet still high but it was the cheapest way


----------



## Josywales (Feb 25, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> Re: yellowing when transfered
> Try going to your advanced settings in your printer and setting the yellow to -20 , this is a typical Epson Durabrite ink problem it tends to turn yellow when transfered
> 
> I set my magenta and cyan to + 5 also but it will take some testing as not all printers need the exact same settings.


Thanks for advise. Will play with that today and let you know how we go.


----------



## Josywales (Feb 25, 2008)

TVS said:


> Well david they replyed to me in regards to a large order, between 500 and 1000 sheets of A4
> Well regretfully they did not drop a cent for such a large order, and if anything they wanted 5 times the postage cost which for that i can ship a car over from there lol
> Well it seems it would be cheaper to fly over there and buy direct.
> Very disapointed in the way they have upped the price if anything for such a large order, i would of thought it would of droped if anything.
> Seems would be cheaper for me to get and buy from here in UK off other people selling it so might go down that rout.


Just as a matter of interest this is the price list they sent me. 
55 cents per sheet to 500 sheets. 
52 cents per sheet 600 to 1000
50 cents per sheet +1000
This was Ex- Warehouse so no idea on their shipping cost as yet. I did try and phone them but that was a major laugh. There were machine noises in the background and they could not hear me. So I resorted to email. Overall they were very good with their handling and communications. Guess I may be in for a shock when it comes to shipping the bulk order then.


----------



## Josywales (Feb 25, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> Re: yellowing when transfered
> Try going to your advanced settings in your printer and setting the yellow to -20 , this is a typical Epson Durabrite ink problem it tends to turn yellow when transfered
> 
> I set my magenta and cyan to + 5 also but it will take some testing as not all printers need the exact same settings.


Hi again folks.
Well the tests have come and gone. Tell you one thing; I get a really great print but the colours, well they are not so great. Cathy I tried the advanced setting and went down on the yellow and up on the cyan etc, etc. Just not coming out good. They all have the yellow tint to them and I really am at a loss. I am getting the paper nice and clean after pressing the print, so it is taking the polymer clean out. As I said beautiful print and curing is great. Even the gold foil they sent to test is great. Cathy, if you don't mind telling me the printer you using. Maybe my old CX needs to be retired.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I am using an Epson c88+ but I did not do very many color transfers due to the fact that most of my designs are all black, but the blacks always turned out very true? The only time I ever had the black turn was sometimes when it was washed it turned kind of brown but a hot iron or a repress took all of the discolor out.

If you want to narrow it down, maybe try doing a print with your printer settings using black ink only, that will tell you if it is your printer or the paper?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Josywales said:


> Thanks for advise. Will play with that today and let you know how we go.


Most members experience color shift using Epsom OEM pigment ink. Even after trying changing values of CMY in the printer driver. Ultimately they found that by changing to refillable cartridges and using third party heat transfer ink took care of the problem. I own a CX5000 inkjet printer but not experiencing the color shift. I did order the Ultimate heat transfer ink kit from inkjetcarts.us because it is a lot cheaper than buying the OEM cartridges even though I do not have shifting problem. Plus the ink from inkjetcarts.us are made for heat transfer.

The kit comes with 8oz of each color (CMYK), 3 sets of refillable ink cartridges, 8oz of cleaning solution, 8 needles and 8 syringes.

A smaller size kit is also available which comes with 4oz of each color (CMYK), 1 set of refillable ink cartridges and sets of needles and syringes. The kit cost about half the price of the Ultimate kit.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Well i`ve decided to pass on this one, as i have done some checks here in the searching today and with in the UK there is now quite a few companys selling it.
Its not cheaper than say 50 cents a sheet and is more like 45p english a sheet but by the time i add up the vat @ 17.5 and the postage its a few pounds cheaper to buy from here in UK so might just go that path.
Here in the uk the postage has been hiked up the last couple of months but all the same postage from the US to UK is even cheaper than from china so would even buy from the US


----------



## Josywales (Feb 25, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> I am using an Epson c88+ but I did not do very many color transfers due to the fact that most of my designs are all black, but the blacks always turned out very true?


Further testing, with black only. This was sightly better but not greatly improved. Weird thing today is I thought I would try some new tests with different designs. All my previous ones were dark colours. What I got did worry me a bit. The dark and medium colours pressed great but the light colours did not press at all. I thought it was just me so I did this several times with different pressure and heat. Same result every time to different degrees. The lighter colours were not tonal just flat colour, lighter shades like light blue, pinks and paler yellows etc.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

yes this paper does not do well with lighter shading, just a fact as the lighter colors don't lay down enough ink to stay wet enough to transfer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You are welcome Josywales .


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad I bought the Ultimate heat transfer ink kit. When I used the refill cartridges I noticed that there were major banding (clogged) problem in all the heads. So I ran the cleaning solution and all the heads cleared.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

this was done with light colors and it all most looks just as good as the pic . or ya this pic is copy right from friend in England


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> I am glad I bought the Ultimate heat transfer ink kit. When I used the refill cartridges I noticed that there were major banding (clogged) problem in all the heads. So I ran the cleaning solution and all the heads cleared.


Sometimes if we used pigment ink, it's prune to clogging. Try to install this software it's called autoprint
Continuous Flow Systems - Inksupply.com


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow They did improve this stuff. The old formula I worked with would have never done that! Great!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Sometimes if we used pigment ink, it's prune to clogging. Try to install this software it's called autoprint
> Continuous Flow Systems - Inksupply.com


I do have that. It only works if you have the printer on all the time. I shut mine of for over two weeks when I ran out of Cyan and Magenta since I seldom print inkjet transfers.


----------



## talibulelm (Dec 25, 2007)

does anyone know where i can but some?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

'Pm' aditudegear she still may have some


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Mr David, i like the T you just threw up and what you done with the colours  the band that came from were i am lol nice move  
Geting my sheets this week and going to do some testing.


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

Does it work better with dye sublimation ink or with pigmented ink?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

you can use both I have been testing with pigment ink. But I all so use sublimation ink to.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi David i got the new selfweeding paper and the front is yellowish than the ols selfweeidng paper. when i try it i got good printout using 100% cotton but only problem is i got yellow background. Do you know how to solve this problem?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info on the self weeding paper.


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Hi David i got the new selfweeding paper and the front is yellowish than the ols selfweeidng paper. when i try it i got good printout using 100% cotton but only problem is i got yellow background. Do you know how to solve this problem?


Too much pressure......I actually found cutting around the printed image with a pair of scissors was the best way to go as it likes high pressre applicatio.

hope this helps.

john


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

MYDAMIT said:


> Hi David i got the new selfweeding paper and the front is yellowish than the ols selfweeidng paper. when i try it i got good printout using 100% cotton but only problem is i got yellow background. Do you know how to solve this problem?


I'm not mrdavid  but it also could be moisture in your paper or in your t. This new formula is VERY sensitive to moisture.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, i will try to lessen my pressure and temperature and i will post some picture after i got the good printout


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Raising up the shirt where the transfer is going will help to like mouse pad it will keep it off the yellow


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i got a good result, i observed that the design is emboss to the shirt and its more vibrant if i used sublimation ink. To get rid of the yellow i used temp 160C and light to medium pressure.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

pigment ink look just as nice


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm probably missing something here and don't have time to spend going back over ALL the pages in this thread....
So, can someone please inform me how to get some of this paper and how much does it cost??

oh P.S. anywhere in Australia ?

thanks heaps!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is web site may be cheaper for you to buy from them ¡ËYIWU CHENCAI ARTS&CRAFTS¡Ë


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> pigment ink look just as nice


What setting are you using?Nice job David


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

1.press med to heavy at 320
2.printer
photo
Brightness +10
Saturation+10
this is the seconds time I have made changes for this paper


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi David

thanks again for posting the info. on how to get this paper....much appreciated.

Their website states that this paper is for sublimation inks.....I just want to double check on the above posts.

You are saying that using an inkjet printer will work just as well here aren t you! 

What about laser printing? or is that stretching just a bit too far? 


thanks again.


mrdavid said:


> 1.press med to heavy at 320
> 2.printer
> photo
> Brightness +10
> ...


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

pigment ink that comes with c88.

Don't have laser printer so I dont know if it would work .

Please note that I am all ways changing the way I use this paper. so you will need to play with it and find the best way.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i like the quality of print but still hard to figure out the exact setting to avoid the yellowish result. If they can still improve this paper it will be the heat transfer paper of the century.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

make sure your paper is dry and you remove all water in the shirt before pressing this is all I do and I get very good results.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Well i got to agree with what mrdavid has said, you got to have a play with it and you`ll find your best settings ect.
I got three batches of this papper, and only one looked a wee bit yellowish, so what i did was leave near but not on, a heater (left on a chair aprox 3 feet away for about two hours, and the T`s i have tryed are 100 cotton ect and the prints come out totaly fine.
Also i tryed a plain wax sheet on a few T`s were i noticed the yellow and press the wax sheet or oven or cake sheet (dont know the american word for it) and then pressed again to seal the print but used the cooking paper and the yellow just got soaked up.
Suppose it might work if you throw donw some good paper but i`ve yet to try as run out of the paper already.
Must admin got to thank you mr david for the info you gave me a while back, got some and have`nt looked back yet.
Any one thinking of trying this paper you just got to bike the bullet and go for it or you just wont relize what your missing.
Its the feature and the dogs of paper in use.


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has tried the vinyls from this supplier?
Would like to hear about that too.....I'm thinking strongly about giving the paper and vinyl a go.

Don't know if this is just to reel me in, but received an email from the Chinese company today advising me that 
TRANSFER PAPER IS ON SALE 24TH -31ST JULY.

They've quoted sale items as:-

500 pcs A4 *dark transfer pape*r + 5 pcs telfon sheet(think they meant teflon) = $130 US
1000 pcs + 10 pcs teflon sheet = $250 US

500 pcs A4 *self weeding transfer paper* + 2 pcs teflon sheet + 2 pcs anti-hot sponge ( ?? ) = $190 US

1000 pcs A4 *self weeding transfer paper* + 5 pcs ...........= $360 US

4 rolls *vinyl heat transfer paper* + 1 roll sticky film 
= $100 US
*(this is 45cm *10M/roll - does anyone know what sort of vinyl this is?)*

FOILS TOO.

and so on.........

*WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK?*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

If it is from the same web site that I told you yes it is real they have sells all the time.its the shipping that gets you.


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm starting to feel like I should just start every reply I make to the forums with......

"Thanks David!"

I was going to go all out and get heaps of stuff but alas,
the dreaded shipping.

Any heads-up on a suppliers in the US that ships to Australia.

Would it be worth asking if anyone knows of an Australian supplier - if such a thing exists??


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a US distributor for self weeding inkjet transfer paper. Not sure if it is the same as the Chinese brand. The description and methodology is the same: IMEX-USA

BTW the website is in maintenance when I visited it. So try later.

Here is another one that is looking for distributors. I suspect it is the same paper. The gallery in the website is almost identical to the Chinese website: Unique4YouOnline.com Website


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the pressing instruction that is provided by Unique4youonline which includes pressing foil over the image for dark shirt: Unique4YouOnline.com Website


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

For me, it doesn't work at all on dark shirts. Is it normal? The transferred pictures looks too light on shirts. Is there an explication?


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Aaahhh....forgot about Luis.

Worthy of the same accolades no doubt!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Viau said:


> For me, it doesn't work at all on dark shirts. Is it normal? The transferred pictures looks too light on shirts. Is there an explication?


No the transferred image will not work by itself on dark shirt. I am surprised you can even see the image. On dark shirt especially black or navy blue or shades of color that dark the image will just blend with the color of the shirt. What I meant by dark shirt is after the image is pressed a foil needs to be pressed over the image (Check the instruction I posted earlier). So the color of the image will end up with solid. The color will depend on the color of the foil that is used. The economical way of printing for this type of process is to use solid black ink because it will be covered with foil anyway.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

donna truman said:


> Aaahhh....forgot about Luis.
> 
> Worthy of the same accolades no doubt!!


Like the comedian Jack Benny use to say "Now cut that out!".

All kidding aside, thanks for the compliment. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok. Thanks. But does anybody know a self weeding transfer paper that works on dark garments?


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

you might want to try autoart paper. not sure if its for laser or inkjet though


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> Like the comedian Jack Benny use to say "Now cut that out!".
> 
> All kidding aside, thanks for the compliment. It is much appreciated.


 who is Jack Benny.. Just kidding.. Oh Rochester!


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

AUTOART has duracotton its for laser and for light garments. I think only WOW 7.1 has selfweeding for dark garaments but only laser printer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> who is Jack Benny.. Just kidding.. Oh Rochester!


You know the king of one liner that wears glasses and has a violin but can't play it? Now who is Rochester!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> You know the king of one liner that wears glasses and has a violin but can't play it? Now who is Rochester!


Rochester was his driver, servent, house man.. when he was called he said.. 'Coming Mr. Benny."


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> Rochester was his driver, servent, house man.. when he was called he said.. 'Coming Mr. Benny."


Oh him!!. Its been a while since Jack was around. Sorry folks. Out of topic.

Thanks.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Jack whooooo??? thats way from the past,,, ahh the good ol days no computers no cell phones wow


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Jack whooooo??? thats way from the past,,, ahh the good ol days no computers no cell phones wow


 yeah.. no video games.. we had "OUTSIDE"


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

hey guys i just bought this paper and im trying to do alot of colors. like red and vectorgraph design, it doesnt work =/

ive tried the instructions found with the paper and ive checked out mydamit video and nothing works

it leaves a yellow outline of the stuff. there are two sides of the paper, i print on the rough yellowish side. thats correct right?

what i do is i print the design, then cut it into a square and then heat press it at 180C 15 seconds. ive tried 170C at 20 seconds and 160C at 15 seconds.
im using 100% cotton shirts, and im on heavy pressure, since its really hard to press down on the heatpress and pull it back up. in the initial press i dont use the teflon sheet, i press right away and also this is a small design, probably 1/8th of the shirt.

im using epson c90 with pigment ink that i havent had a problem with before.

its really easy to peel but the design doesnt stick here are some pics

please any and all help is highly appriciated. ive bought 100 sheets and wasted 3 already

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/5454d1217853494-selfcutting-paper-uisng-pigment-vs-sublimation-result-loki042.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/5455d1217853494-selfcutting-paper-uisng-pigment-vs-sublimation-result-loki044.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/5456d1217853494-selfcutting-paper-uisng-pigment-vs-sublimation-result-loki045.jpg[/media]

please check out the image, ive tried 3 different times.
1st time was 180C 15 seconds, 
2nd time was 170C 15 seconds,
3rd time was 170C 20 seconds.

ive read through this whole thread and im going to try everything, wasted 4 sheets already testing.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

lokster here try this.
1. heat paper up by laying it on the press 10 seconds. "DON'T PRESS THE PAPER"
2.printer
photo
Brightness +10
Saturation+10
3.Put some thing under the shirt that will only left up the shirt where the pic is going.
3.press med at 320
hope this helps


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

will try to do that mrdavid thanks how do i heat the paper? i just make the lower plate hot? sorry im just really disappointed that i wasted 5 sheets and bought about 100 sheets, hope everything works out alright


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

1.what you need to do is make sure there is no mosture on or in the paper. when my press is hot I just lay paper then close it just so there three inchs you will need to hold the top.

2. turn your oven on 200 and put your paper in there that will work two.

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

Who sells this paper in the UK?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

2scoops said:


> Who sells this paper in the UK?


We think Kisscut is the same paper. Kisscut vendor is loacated in the UK.


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Well I am getting some of this new paper to test I will let every one know how it goes with the new paper.


Can you let me know where to order this paper your using , I think it came out great! Inkjet or laser/

Mike


----------



## Daniel Hayes (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello:
I would be willing to try it and if it works and will sell it in this region.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Hayes (Nov 11, 2008)

Why can I buy the self weeding transfer paper(specifics please).
Thanks, Daniel


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Daniel Hayes said:


> Why can I buy the self weeding transfer paper(specifics please).
> Thanks, Daniel


Daniel,
Check out this link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t37180.html#post217183

Specifically the last page and the last post. I returned from China in October and My intention was to buy this paper to sell in the States but the product was too inconsistent to market. Check out the other thread on this topic before you dive in.

Veedub3


----------



## bakerteamco (Feb 20, 2008)

I received the self weeding paper today and tried it out. With dark colors it works wonders, but light colors stay on the transfer for the most part (light greys the worst). I pressed an old school Houston Astros logo on to the shirt (100% cotton white) and peeled it. It came out perfect. The only problem is after 1 wash (cold and inside out) the color was 75% gone. I cured it after I peeled the paper like the instructions said but still color gone. I am using Durabrite pigment ink. Here is a few pictures:

[media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/astros.jpg[/media][media]http://remote.bakerteamco.com/forum/astros2.jpg[/media]Any ideas?

Larry




veedub3 said:


> Daniel,
> Check out this link:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t37180.html#post217183
> 
> ...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Neenah has now Imageclip for inkjet printers. It is not for anyone who uses injkjet only because it requires a laser printer ot make a mask to remove the polymer off the inkjet paper. However the price of black and white laser printers has really come down close to color inkjet printers. The process works sort of like Wow 7.1 opaque. Only this is for inkjet and light garments. Hope this is the anwser to the problem with the laser version of not being able to transfer very light and gradient colors as well as photos. I did not find any vendor selling it yet. I sure would like to get a hold of some to try. If anyone knows a vendor selling it please let me know?

Here is a link:

[media]http://www.neenah.com/technical/pdf/Printing_Instructions/ImageClip9822PO.pdf[/media]

Click on the blank icon to open.

Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Just received an email from Coastal Business. They will be carrying the some time in January.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

The only problem with self weeding paper from China you dont know if it will work or not !

When first used this paper could not get it to work.

Second time I got the paper it work and lasted it did fade some but not like in the pic you have Larry 

So it shows that they need to do lot work on the paper still!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The developers are still trying to work out the kinks and every few weeks or so they send me a new batch to test out. A few days ago I received a pad in the mail saying to place this pad under the shirt before pressing. The pad looked to be a piece of carpet padding. I was already aware of this trick but this did not help. They also sent emails telling me to adjust the temp downward, with lighter pressure, still no good. The last batch they sent would not even release from the shirt. The batch before that the image would not transfer at all onto the shirt. They are still working on it and if they can get it to be consistent, I will be a distributor here in the states but unitl I am 150% sure the paper is reliable, I am staying away. 

Lnfortun, you said you got an email from Coastal Business saying they will carry this paper in January, I sure hope it is a different brand because no way in the world would I put a reputation like Coastal's behiind the self-weeding paper from China with all the problems it's having. 

Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I understood Luis' comment about Coastal carrying the paper was referring to the new Neenah image clip that will work with inkjet (and needs a b/w laser)...not the chinese paper..but then maybe I looked wrong


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> Neenah has now Imageclip for inkjet printers. It is not for anyone who uses injkjet only because it requires a laser printer to make a mask to remove the polymer off the inkjet paper. However the price of black and white laser printers has really come down close to color inkjet printers. The process works sort of like Wow 7.1 opaque. Only this is for inkjet and light garments. Hope this is the answer to the problem with the laser version of not being able to transfer very light and gradient colors as well as photos. I did not find any vendor selling it yet. I sure would like to get a hold of some to try. If anyone knows a vendor selling it please let me know?
> 
> Here is a link:
> 
> ...


I have been asked by neenah paper to assist them in testing and will be working with neenah paper to test several of their papers including the new Inkjet/Laser Image clip paper. I received my samples yesterday and will be doing some test this next week. Now what is needed to use the product is 1. Image clip paper for ink jet. (Not the image clip laser paper) 2. Inkjet printer. 3. Mono laser printer. yes the price of Mono laser printers have dropped to less then $100.00. The process is the same for doing printing for lights as with their JPSS paper except then you make a negative image with the laser printer (Standard paper) then you align the 2 pieces together press at 225 for 30 seconds. let cool before separating papers and then transfer the image to your garment 30 sec/firm pressure. remove paper after cooling. As stated I have yet to try it but I will be getting my laser printer this weekend. I also work with Coastal and they said in our last conversation they were not going to carry it. However they now know I will be doing the test and that may have changed their minds Of course the next question from you will be Lou will you be doing a video of this.. And the answers is yes.. I was surprised to find that Neenah was looking at my videos as well as you guys. They also follow this forum. I am still working out some detail to what I can do for them. I will be at the Coastal Business booth on Saturday Jan 24 doing demos. Feel free to come by and ask questions. maybe by then Coastal will have the product and you may be able to get samples. One last note.. I know you out there will say well I can cut away the polymer window with my cutter/scissors. OK.. this paper is designed for really intricate designs where that may be a problem. Feel free to email me for further questions. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> The only problem with self weeding paper from China you dont know if it will work or not !
> 
> When first used this paper could not get it to work.
> 
> ...


 This is not the paper from China.. This is from Neenah.. makers of jetPro Sof Stretch. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Will Lou hope it works for you! I still will not give up on the self weeding paper from China it is one paper not two and when it first came it was made for sublimation ink and not Inkjet printer. It was made for sublimation ink to go on 100 percent cotton , and MyDamt was the one that ask me to try this and I did buy from him and used pigment ink then anther person ask me to try this and it did work nice. But then Emails came in asking if I could tell them how to use the paper will not every one could get it to work!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Mrdavid,
I agree 100% with you on the Chinese paper especially if we could at least get it to work consistently. But when I was in China in October and visited the factory, the maker of this paper stated that the paper was designed for Sublimation ink only. It is not designed for inkjet although several have had success with it. At the time of my visit they were dealing with the yellowing issue. As it was explained to me they needed to get the chemicals used to make the paper balanced. Would be great if they can ever get it to work.

Lou, from your post I undertand that you need to make your design on regular paper, heat press it to the new Neenah paper, then heat press to shirt. Is this correct? This would be interesting to see and I can't wait for the video.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

veedub3 said:


> Mrdavid,
> I agree 100% with you on the Chinese paper especially if we could at least get it to work consistently. But when I was in China in October and visited the factory, the maker of this paper stated that the paper was designed for Sublimation ink only. It is not designed for inkjet although several have had success with it. At the time of my visit they were dealing with the yellowing issue. As it was explained to me they needed to get the chemicals used to make the paper balanced. Would be great if they can ever get it to work.
> 
> Lou, from your post I undertand that you need to make your design on regular paper, heat press it to the new Neenah paper, then heat press to shirt. Is this correct? This would be interesting to see and I can't wait for the video.


Yes. You do the design on Image clip paper (For inkJet) and a negative image on plain paper which you do with laser printer. Lou


----------



## C3Online (Oct 17, 2007)

Where can you buy this paper from, whats the contact in China, or are there any in the US?

Is it for inkjet printer, standard continous ink?


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

aditudegear said:


> Well I tried some, and yes it does work better on t-shirts than the "0LD" formula that was circulating a few months ago. BUT... I wasn't putting it on thsirts! a product that did not work well for cotton tshirts worked great for nylon flags! I started making them and they were selling great but now they went and changed the formula and my business is down until I find something else... well back to square one!
> 
> I think I am going to try image clip but that means buying a new printer  Has anybody here tried imageclip on sprort nylon?
> 
> Does anybody happen to have some of the self-weeding paper from the batch circulating a few months ago they would like to sell or maybe trade for the "new" formula that works better on tshirts? Even a few sheets would get me by until I can figure out a new process...


What do you mean "new batch of paper" is it printing and pressing differently?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

This was posted a long time ago. It seems this paper is still a work in progress and company from china that is developing it is selling it as they work on it, changing the formula to try and make it a more reliable product with more constant results. Hopefully some day they will get it to where it works more consistently.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cathy is correct...it is not ready for prime time...but give it time...they might get it right


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Cathy is correct...it is not ready for prime time...but give it time...they might get it right


Bad news Charles, I just returned form China tonight. I actually just made it home only hours ago and I have to say that the self weeding paper is so bad that the last few batches were scrapped. Everything that is still floating around is from a batch completed back in July 08. (This is what the owner told me) I found this really hard to believe when I stopped by the factory and could not buy any as usually they will sell you anything but when they refused to sell it it must be really bad. I was told that the issue now is that the paper is not releasing the ink and is sticking to the substrate. Again, I managed to get a few samples of the sublimation ink that the paper was designed to be used with but again, customs got to it. I had it placed in 3 oz bottles which is legal to carry through the airport but they took it anyway. They claim the passenger search is random but I find it hard to believe that each time I come through customs I have to go to the extra check area. Anywho...just thought I would update every one as I was really hoping to get this paper to work correctly.


Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update Katrina. I know a lot of folks want this to work but...... 

Question on the ink...why did customs take it? because the ink was not allowed in US or...? I am assuming it was taken by US customs while entering USA? curious me!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Thanks for the update Katrina. I know a lot of folks want this to work but......
> 
> Question on the ink...why did customs take it? because the ink was not allowed in US or...? I am assuming it was taken by US customs while entering USA? curious me!


When entering the US I was selected for an extra search. I cleared Immigration OK but then when I got to the Customs department they pulled me to the side, went through my bags, asked a million questions, then he got on the phone and spoke with someone and I was told that the bottles had to be confiscated because the bottles were not properly labeled and they could not identify the substance inside to see if it was allowed in the US. I told them it was ink for the printer but he took it anyway.

Katrina


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm using the self-weeding paper from Canada... I got it off of ebay. The problem i'm having is that some colors (black, red, dark blue, dark purple) are transfering fine, but the lighter colors (orange yellow green light blue light purple) are not. I have tried a few different settings, but get the same result every time. tried witht he foam pad and without, and got the same thing...

any suggestions?

i'm using pigment inks and have messed with time and pressure.

also, if i don't take the image IMMEDIATELY from the printer and press it, the transfer is terrible. is that just how this product works when using pigment inks?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

shawshank24 said:


> I'm using the self-weeding paper from Canada... I got it off of ebay. The problem i'm having is that some colors (black, red, dark blue, dark purple) are transfering fine, but the lighter colors (orange yellow green light blue light purple) are not. I have tried a few different settings, but get the same result every time. tried witht he foam pad and without, and got the same thing...
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> ...


The company that sells it in Canada gets it from China so it is the same paper. This paper is soooooo not reliable. The Manufacturer in China still sends me samples as he wants me to be a distributer and it is getting better but still not reliable enough for me to sell.

The transfers are designed to be pressed IMMEDIATELY after printing.

The ink from what I am told should be the ink the paper was designed for or sublimation ink. Not the regular ink that comes with an Epson printer for example. I was given samples of this ink when I last visited China but it was confiscated at Customs so I didn't get to test it.

Some here has had some success printing with inkjet inks but it has never been consistent and is very unreliable.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

ok, so do sublimation inks just dry slower than pigment inks? that seems to be my problem in it's enirety is that the ink is drying. the paper only transfers moist parts of the paper, so i'm guessing that light colors dry faster than dark reds and blues and black... even if i do an all black image the thin parts that dry out before i can get to the press don't transfer, but the blocky or thick parts of the design taht remain wet transfer almost perfectly...

if there was a way to make your pigment inks dry much slower then i think this paper would work just fine. is there such a way?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have never had the ink dry on me before I press the transfer onto a shirt. My press is in the same room as my printer and it takes about 2 seconds to remove from the printer and place on the shirt then press so i can't see it drying out. 

Now my printer settings were heavy weight paper and photo. Heat press on 320 and press the garment for about 20 seconds. Is this how you did it?

Katrina


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I have never had the ink dry on me before I press the transfer onto a shirt. My press is in the same room as my printer and it takes about 2 seconds to remove from the printer and place on the shirt then press so i can't see it drying out.
> 
> Now my printer settings were heavy weight paper and photo. Heat press on 320 and press the garment for about 20 seconds. Is this how you did it?
> 
> Katrina


what works best for me is matte paper setting, best photo, with the saturation all the way up  my press is in the other room, but i'm there in about 20 seconds... even then nothing that i print that is thin is transfering, and i'm almost positive it's because it's drying out. if i wait 5 minutes before pressing, nothing transfers and if i wet the whole transfer then everything transfers (including the unprinted yellow areas).


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

When I was using this paper I got alot of the yellowing, and alot of partial transfers. I was told I needed the foam pad which did not help. I can only say that it goes back to my earlier post, the product is too unreliable and does not work they it is supposd to which is why I choose not to be a distributer.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help,
Katrina


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> When I was using this paper I got alot of the yellowing, and alot of partial transfers. I was told I needed the foam pad which did not help. I can only say that it goes back to my earlier post, the product is too unreliable and does not work they it is supposd to which is why I choose not to be a distributer.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help,
> Katrina


no problem, thanks for the replies. it just seems to me lik there should be a way to make this work, and i want to figure it out so that my purchase wasn't a waste of money. it'd also be nice to not have to manually weed transfers until someday when i get a cutter... idk. thanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You know that was my thought too. If only I could get it to work.
Have fun trying and if you make any headway post back here to let us know.

Good Luck!
Katrina


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

shawshank24 said:


> no problem, thanks for the replies. it just seems to me lik there should be a way to make this work, and i want to figure it out so that my purchase wasn't a waste of money. it'd also be nice to not have to manually weed transfers until someday when i get a cutter... idk. thanks.


Check out Imageclip for inkjet.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I do know when I had this paper it did work if you us sub ink or pigment ink it will work the same.
When I used the paper at that time it said it was for dark inks and that is where lot have there problems they try to use it for lights.
And yes I did go though A lot of transfer paper I think 20 transfers before it wook with no problems I am going to order some from china and try it now and see what I can come up with......


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes mrdavid is right, selfweeding from china is so sensitive in pressure and temperature but if you got the exact setting it nice to used using sublimation. I think i got more than 20 paper until i got the setting. This paper is only good for cartoon or text design. The new selfweeding uses light presure and low temperature if you dont get the exact setting you will see the yellow border.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The paper is being sold for lights and darks, but it does not say dark ink only. No where does it say this. I am going to find the photo of the sample shirt they did with light inks and post it here. It was a yellow and pink design on a white shirt. (Also, the one sold on Ebay out of Canada, on the instruction sheet it clearly states for Sublimation Ink...which by the way is the same as Yiuw Arts & Crafts out of China) No matter which ink you use it still has crappy results. (IMO) I saw the shirts you printed and posted on here last year sometime I believe and you had good results but I have never been able to get a decent result. Even on the designs I printed with just black ink I still had problems. Definetly nothing I would sell.



Katrina


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> Check out Imageclip for inkjet.


i would go that route, but the name of the product is misleading. you STILL need a laser printer for the mask, and i don't have one.

(if i'm wrong about this, feel free to let me know )


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

shawshank24 said:


> i would go that route, but the name of the product is misleading. you STILL need a laser printer for the mask, and i don't have one.
> 
> (if i'm wrong about this, feel free to let me know )


A cheap B/W laser printer will do. Take your mask file to a computer store like Best Buy, Office Depot, Staples ..etc. Print it on a B/W laser printer and find which one is cheapest and best for the job.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

To call this transfer paper crappy just shows that there is lot that people need to learn here if others can use this and have no problems with it.
Then what does this show people that there are some out here that know what they are doing I have at least 6 people asking me about this paper per month.
They will not ask openly becouse they dont like it when you say it dont work but then they can get it to work for them.
Yes this paper is not for all people but there are some that use it and make money off it and the instructions dont work that is why we came up with way that works and I have pics here that shows this.
Now when it comes to light or dark look at there site you will see that most of there prints are done with dark ink and yes I did talk to them back then and they told me about the dark color ink!!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Matt can you show your pics of some shirts you have done with the transfer paper thanks????


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ROQ can you show some pics of shirts you have done with this paper thanks ???


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> To call this transfer paper crappy just shows that there is lot that people need to learn here if others can use this and have no problems with it.
> Then what does this show people that there are some out here that know what they are doing I have at least 6 people asking me about this paper per month.
> They will not ask openly becouse they dont like it when you say it dont work but then they can get it to work for them.
> Yes this paper is not for all people but there are some that use it and make money off it and the instructions dont work that is why we came up with way that works and I have pics here that shows this.
> Now when it comes to light or dark look at there site you will see that most of there prints are done with dark ink and yes I did talk to them back then and they told me about the dark color ink!!!!


I put the information out there it is up to the user as to what they do with it. I have not only talked to them I have been to the factory Three times. Have posted on this forum after each visit. (check you will see) My last visit to China was January 09, and my next visit will be in May. And if you based this knowledge of yours on just a picture you saw online then maybe you should take a trip and see for yourself.

Saying the paper don't work for everyone is a joke. It is what it is.

BTW......i included two posts you made regarding the paper and in one of them you called it crap but yet you want to bark at me for doing the same thing.



> Well not every one could use this paper and some do have good luck I still get Emails asking about this paper and some have told me they liked it. I wont sell it is because not every one can use it and washing test dint hold up it fades real bad after 15 washings and it cracks !!!!





> I to have test this paper and it is not good for selling it will not work on Tees and yes I have wasted 10 sheets of that paper people are try to push this stuff it is crap this is how I feel



Katrina


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

That was when I still was try the paper out and yes I did say that.but now I can use the paper any time I am going to make new oder to show what it will do .

And I have been thinking of selling it here in the USA!!!!!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You called it crap! because your opinion changed does that give you the right to tell me that I shouldn't call it crap? 

You are not the only one thinking of selling this in the US why do you think I keep making trips to China. I know of at least 40 people on this paper. (A few of us even plan our trip out together) Until they get it right it will stay there and at the moment it ain't right!

Katrina


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Will I am sorry you feel like that Have nice nite..


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, here are some of my results with this paper. i'm using pigment inks from inkjetfly.com. i press at 335 F for 10 seconds (on some of these, though i've found i can press for as low as 4 seconds, like i did on the one that says 'team mafia' and there is no window, which i sometimes can see when pressing for 8+ seconds)

color test - dark colors worked, but light colors just don't release from the paper:









sorry for the bad quality -- taken on my cell phone... can't find my camera anywhere.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

black text design. this is probably about size 100 font, so the lines are pretty thick. pressed at 335 for 4, maybe 5 seconds. printed with very high saturation and rushed immediately to press:









it IS possible to get good results with this paper with dark colors.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

and finally, this is red print on grey shirt. the colors look terrible in the photo, but they look pretty decent in life. this is a big design, again printed with very high saturation to lay down as much ink as possible:









no window on any of these 'successes'


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting and sharing what you have done and seeing is believing that this will work!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Thanks for posting and sharing what you have done and seeing is believing that this will work!!!


yeah until he puts into the wash for a wash test.

After you wash it let us see the photos.

Katrina


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes if you got a perfect setting the print is beautifull. try used sublimation ink the design will make it vibrant in color. I used sublimation ink in china its same price with pigment ink in USA.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> yeah until he puts into the wash for a wash test.
> 
> After you wash it let us see the photos.
> 
> Katrina


these pictures are all after i washed them.

the red logo on grey shirt was washed with my regular load.. not a delicate cycle and dried on high heat. not turned inside out either. the hand on it is pretty impressive. it was very heavy after pressing, but after the wash it softened up a lot. it stretches pretty nicely too. just DO NOT stretch the transfer until after it is washed or they crack very easily.

the others were washed on delicate cycle and dried on low heat.


----------



## shawshank24 (Feb 25, 2009)

MYDAMIT said:


> Yes if you got a perfect setting the print is beautifull. try used sublimation ink the design will make it vibrant in color. I used sublimation ink in china its same price with pigment ink in USA.


do light colors work when used with sublimation inks? or do only dark colors work with them as well?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

shawshank24 said:


> do light colors work when used with sublimation inks? or do only dark colors work with them as well?


yes i can used light colors on sublimation but not for photo design.


----------



## aline (May 12, 2009)

Hello
I am new to the tshirt business and i would appreciate all the help i can get
is there any specific chinese self weeding transfer paper that gives good results?


----------



## slime (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried this paper before. the image came out great , but the polymer on the ink started to crack after some washings . I hate polymer. right now Im just using Sublimation on poly and water base screenprinting on cotton . when you do use sublimation on selfweeding paper the only thing that is holding it on is the polymer. as for your other inks if the polymer vanished some ink would stay on contact with the cotton as sublimation would just wash away. There is only one kind of image I like on a shirt and that is one with no hand and will not crack or scratch off, I like my ink inbeded in the fabric. Example Guy Harvey Shirts If you take your finger nails and started scratching on the image the ink starts coming apart beause its pvc ink . on the flipside ED Hardy will not because its water base. Im crazy about stuff like that lol ..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Slime, I am with ya I too love waterbased ink when i screen,in one year shirts that i have done, a year ago, as testors before selling them, I always do one tester every order,, 
Have not budged one percent for fading,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## slime (Feb 9, 2009)

sandy what do you mostly work with?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I work with permaset and opague white speedball.
How about you?


----------



## slime (Feb 9, 2009)

I use sublimation and matsui wb inks ..My site should be back up soon.. hey have you tried that chromablast ?


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi!Cathy.
Yech.I got your quote also.the self weeding transfer paper is designed to whole cotton not nylon.then you can contact our exclusive distributor at Canada.
thanks.






aditudegear said:


> Well I tried some, and yes it does work better on t-shirts than the "0LD" formula that was circulating a few months ago. BUT... I wasn't putting it on thsirts! a product that did not work well for cotton tshirts worked great for nylon flags! I started making them and they were selling great but now they went and changed the formula and my business is down until I find something else... well back to square one!
> 
> I think I am going to try image clip but that means buying a new printer  Has anybody here tried imageclip on sprort nylon?
> 
> Does anybody happen to have some of the self-weeding paper from the batch circulating a few months ago they would like to sell or maybe trade for the "new" formula that works better on tshirts? Even a few sheets would get me by until I can figure out a new process...


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

*analysis of cause of failure :*
the main five factors: a. temperature b.pressure c.time d.anti-hot sponge e.ink saturation 
1). if the transfer printing fails,the photo will be not completely printed or leaving yellow mark on T-shirt .
 First test in small piece of photo ,if you can transfer the small photo well ,but can not transfer the big photo well .It shows that there is lacune between the two plates of the press machine.Solution:change or add one piece of anti-hot sponge .That is , add the elasticity or reduce the lacune . This is the most common problem .
2). it is the ink saturation problem .The ink CMYK less than 80 ,so the photo can not be transferred totally .
3).If the temperature ,pressure and time are too high,the yellow mark will be left on T-shirt ;If they are too low,then the photo can not be transferred totally .






shawshank24 said:


> OK, here are some of my results with this paper. i'm using pigment inks from inkjetfly.com. i press at 335 F for 10 seconds (on some of these, though i've found i can press for as low as 4 seconds, like i did on the one that says 'team mafia' and there is no window, which i sometimes can see when pressing for 8+ seconds)
> 
> color test - dark colors worked, but light colors just don't release from the paper:
> 
> ...


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

OK. I've read all 16 pages about this "New Chinese Self Weeding Paper and I still haven't figured out if anyone made it work consistently and if it can be purchased in the USA. I see the last post was in 2010. It's now 2014, has this paper worked out and does anyone sell it in the USA?
Bob


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

As far as I know only two people had made it work or should I say claimed it worked were mrdavid and MyDamit. Mrdavid sent me some. The polymer was stiff and cracked when I folded the fabric. Not stretched but folded. Stretching was even worse. That was just my experience of it though.

You are better off using Imageclip Laser light. I know that works.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Your right Sir, i cannot even get a good transfer with the selfweeding paper from china. i rather use regular transfer paper or selfweeding lazer paper for better result.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> Your right Sir, i cannot even get a good transfer with the selfweeding paper from china. i rather use regular transfer paper or selfweeding lazer paper for better result.


Oy kabayan kamusta na. Marami ka na palang tindahan. Congrats.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

MYDAMIT said:


> Your right Sir, i cannot even get a good transfer with the selfweeding paper from china. i rather use regular transfer paper or selfweeding lazer paper for better result.


Bummers!!!! This sounded like a great thing for Ink Jet, too bad no one could make it work. I guess I'll just stick with my Silhouette cutter instead of weeding. I'm still waiting for the DTG technology to become as reliable, maintenance free and cost effective as an Ink Jet.
Bob


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Too bad. For what ever reason Neenah decided to discontinue 2 step Self Weeding Imageclip Inkjet Light. That was the best solution for inkjet transfer without polymer window (known as the box) on light and pastel cotton, cotton blend and even polyester garment. It was also the solution for the limitation of 2 step Self Weeding Imageclip Laser Light when the image color is light, gradient and photo. 

I was wondering if we band together and write a petition to Neenah to bring it back.

I will start a thread that will take a poll. When there is enough interest I will send an email to Neenah with link link to the thread.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mickeycars (Mar 12, 2011)

mrdavid said:


> Ok got the paper today and it works this time! I did have some problems at first but was able to get working. I did sud dye ink and pigment ink only in black. Can you tell me what is what? Here are the pics and no have not wash them yet. and yes I would use this" NO POLYMER BOX" and I will see what hapens after washing before I would sell shirts using this.



Hi david can you please tell me where i can find that paper from china?
and can you please let us know how you did it so we don't have to waist materials 
Thank you David 

Julio.


----------

